# Analfabeta, para masculinos



## Lord Delfos

Buenas, gente. 

Hace un tiempo ya que venía escuchando "analfabeta" para referirse a hombres. Al principio pensé que se trataba de un error, pero después empecé a escucharla cada vez más.

Aparentemente esto es algo propio de México, dado que esto lo he escuchado en películas y series de televisión, cuyos doblajes se hacen, generalmente, en dicho país.

¿Alguien sabe decirme si esto es así y en qué otros países se usa _analfabeta _y NO _analfabeto_?

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Nunca lo escuché, pero por curiosidad, ¿Cómo sería una frase con analfabeta para referirse a un hombre?

¿"Juan, ¡eres un analfabeta!"?


----------



## María Madrid

En España desde luego se usa en masculino. Me resulta curioso que en un país como México digan analfabeta a los hombres. ¿No serán dos insultos en uno? Saludos,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Acá también he oído referirse a alguien, hombre o mujer, como un o una "analfabeta".

Ejem. ¡Hey, vos sos un analfabeta!, queriendo decir, "sos un burro, un ignorante".


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Puede ser que se trate de algún modismo. Muchas veces en Argentina utilizamos esa clase de comentario (cambiando los géneros) con personas de nuestra confianza, diciendolo como chiste. Es un estilo de insulto cariño y con buena onda, osea que no se busca ofender al otro.
Pero tal vez allá sea dicho de otra manera. Tal vez sea porque se da por entendida una parte de la frase y por ende se la quita de la misma: "Juan sos una analfabeta", en lugar de decir: "Juan sos una persona analfabeta".


----------



## Forero

Algunos lo saben todo, del alfa a la omega, pero los hay que no saben ni el alfa ni la beta - ni jota. 

Pero como el alfabeto es todo el conjunto (el abecedario), y los analfabetos no lo conocen, debe de ser "analfabeto".


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Sí, aquí en Chile sólo se diría _analfabet*o*_, concordando con el sustantivo masculino, pero creo que quizá _analfabeta_ sea una forma influida por otros términos como _proxeneta_, o el chilenismo _peoneta_, que son de género indeterminado.

Saludos


----------



## Calíope1

Hola a todos, por lo visto es un error que sólo cometemos en México, usamos analfabeta para masculino y femenino, es muy común, de hecho en el DPD ejemplifican el error con un texto extraído de un diario mexicano.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En el DPD dice:

*analfabeto -ta*. ‘[Persona] que no sabe leer ni escribir’ y, por extensión, ‘ignorante o inculto’. Este adjetivo, usado a menudo como sustantivo, tiene dos terminaciones, una para cada género: _«El indio Trinidad era analfabeto y desconocía la aritmética» _(Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]);_ «Se cree que soy una analfabeta»_ (Marsé _Rabos_ [Esp. 2000]). 

No debe usarse la forma _analfabeta_ para el masculino, como si fuese común en cuanto al género (→ género2, 1a): "_Este__ es el héroe de millones, un analfabeta funcional que falla goles»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 14.9.01).

No sé por quépor acá usamos analfabeta independientemente si se trata de un hombre o mujer, pero es un error generalizado en todo el país.


----------



## Calíope1

Pues tendremos que empezar a corregirlo y creo que eso no es fácil, pues es un error muy arraigado, seguramente cuando diga "analfabeto" tratarán de corregirme. 

Saludillos


----------



## pequeño

Supongo que les sonaría a "alfa-beta" y les parecería más correcto. Pero si no pasa con alfabeto ¿por qué si ocurre con analfabeto?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sí que es generalizado aquí. Es que simplemente me duelen mis oídos con "analfabeto". En fin... de ahora en adelante: él es analfabeto. Ella, analfabeta.


----------



## Argótide

Hasta me acuerdo de la primera vez que vi escrito "analfabeto": creí que era un error y chico chasco que me llevé cuando consulté el tumbaburros...  :-(


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Calíope1 said:


> ...por lo visto es un error que sólo cometemos en México, usamos analfabeta para masculino y femenino, es muy común, de hecho en el DPD ejemplifican el error con un texto extraído de un diario mexicano.


 


ToñoTorreón said:


> ...No sé por qué por acá usamos analfabeta independientemente si se trata de un hombre o mujer, pero es un error generalizado en todo el país.


 


Calíope1 said:


> Pues tendremos que empezar a corregirlo y creo que eso no es fácil, pues es un error muy arraigado, seguramente cuando diga "analfabeto" tratarán de corregirme.


 


tigger_uhuhu said:


> Sí que es generalizado aquí. Es que simplemente me duelen mis oídos con "analfabeto". En fin... de ahora en adelante: él es analfabeto. Ella, analfabeta.


 


Argótide said:


> Hasta me acuerdo de la primera vez que vi escrito "analfabeto": creí que era un error y chico chasco que me llevé cuando consulté el tumbaburros...


 

Hay "errores" que adquieren carta de nobleza. Mejor no _meneallo_...


Por si sirve de consuelo: *anacoreta*, *esteta*, *asceta*, *atleta*, etc.


----------



## Forero

pequeño said:


> Supongo que les sonaría a "alfa-beta" y les parecería más correcto. Pero si no pasa con alfabeto ¿por qué si ocurre con analfabeto?



También suena a "cometa".


----------



## Fernando

La única explicación es la asimilación a los ejemplos que se han puesto antes, casi todos ellos del griego.

El problema es que "analfabeto" viene de "alfabeto", que se construye con -o, modificando el original griego, así que a menos que se quiera indicar que desconoce precisamente esas dos letras griegas  no le veo sentido.


----------



## pequeño

Forero said:


> También suena a "cometa".


 
Lo que quería decir es que a partir de "alfa-beta" suponen que "analfabeta" debe ser la forma correcta. No veo más explicaciones. Pero, claro, en ese caso sucedería lo mismo con "alfabeto" y dirían "alfabeta".


----------



## ilnoummae

Fernando said:


> La única explicación es la asimilación a los ejemplos que se han puesto antes, casi todos ellos del griego.
> 
> El problema es que "analfabeto" viene de "alfabeto", que se construye con -o, modificando el original griego, así que a menos que se quiera indicar que desconoce precisamente esas dos letras griegas  no le veo sentido.



Hola!

Aunque mi lengua materna no es el español, yo diría que la palabra "analfabeta", como otras, por ejemplo el "planeta", el "tema", el "sistema", el "morfema", "egoista", "idolatra"etc etc, que terminan en "-a" y vienen del griego, llevan siempre el artículo masculino, independientemente del si son sustantivos o adjetivos. Según esta regla, la forma correcta seria "analfabeta" y no "analfabeto" pero no lo es.

Por qué?


----------



## Forero

ilnoummae said:


> Hola!
> 
> Aunque mi lengua materna no es el español, yo diría que la palabra "analfabeta", como otras, por ejemplo el "planeta", el "tema", el "sistema", el "morfema", "egoista", "idolatra"etc etc, que terminan en "-a" y vienen del griego, llevan siempre el artículo masculino, independientemente del si son sustantivos o adjetivos. Según esta regla, la forma correcta seria "analfabeta" y no "analfabeto" pero no lo es.
> 
> Por qué?


 
a, be, etc. = abecedario, no abecedea.
αλφα, βητα, κτλ. = αλφαβητόν, οχι αλφαβήτα.
alfa, beta, etc. = alfabetón -> alphabetum -> alfabeto, no alfabeta.


----------



## Lord Delfos

¡Ajá! Así que era como me parecía... En Méximo se usa _analfabeta_ indistintamente.

Es curioso lo que dicen de alfa-beta... Creo que simplemente la "castellanizaron" y empezó a recibir el mismo trato que las otras palabras.

Gracias a todos por contestar.

Un abrazo.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Castellanizar? La terminación us del término latino analfabetus se convirtió en o durante la evolución del latín al español. Y como es un adjetivo tendría como es de suponer su correspondiente terminación femenina. Un adjetivo de raíz latina no conlleva ningún proceso de castellanización para tener dos géneros. Saludos,


----------



## Jenesaisrien

No creo que en este caso haya  razón etimológica para un masculino en a. Si nos guiamos por la etimología que indica la RAE, viene del latín de un adjetivo con una desinencia masculina en us,  femenina en a y neutra en um. Y eventualmente, si nos remitimos al original griego, el diccionario Liddell cita el adjetivo como  ἀναλφάβητος (analphhabetos, masculino y femenino);  ἀναλφάβητον (analphabeton, neutro); más bien al contrario, el femenino toma la desinencia en omicron sigma por ser adjetivo compuesto. Y el sustantivo alfabeto aparece como ἀλφάβητος ὁ , es decir de segunda declinación.

Las palabras masculinas con algún tipo de origen griego que terminan en a  en general eran en griego de primera declinación, con desinencia en alpha o en eta sigma, que no es este caso. Y además casi todas han pasado por el tamiz del latín, así que tampoco es tan lineal. En fin, creo que simplemente es un mal uso, sonará beta por la letra beta,  pero no más que eso,  en este caso no creo que  los antiguos griegos tengan la culpa 
Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Lo único que puedo aportar es que en italiano es como en México, igual para masculino y femenino, _analfabeta_.
Cuál sea la más correcta etimólógicamente, lo desconozco.


----------



## Rambul

Claramente, el uso de la "a" o la "o" NO se refiere al género, sino al origen de la palabra, del griego>  "*alfa*" "*beta*". De modo que, pienso, se puede usar indistintamente para hombres y mujeres. "Analfabeta" por su origen gramatical, "Analfabeto", por su uso generalizado ;-)


----------



## Aviador

Rambul said:


> Claramente, el uso de la "a" o la "o" NO se refiere al género, sino al origen de la palabra, del griego> "*alfa*" "*beta*". De modo que, pienso, se puede usar indistintamente para hombres y mujeres. "Analfabeta" por su origen gramatical, "Analfabeto", por su uso generalizado ;-)


Lo que pasa es que _alfabeto_ y su derivado compuesto _analfabeto _vienen del latín _alphabetum_, no de un supuesto _alfa_+_beta_ tomado directo del griego.
Como todos los términos que en castellano tienen como origen palabras latinas de género neutro con terminación -_um_, el sustantivo _alfabeto_ y sus derivados son de género masculino (sustantivos) o variables en cuanto a género (adjetivos).
Por lo tanto, es normal que en castellano el sustantivo _alfabeto_ (abecedario) sea de género masculino y el adjetivo _analfabeto_ sea variable en cuanto a género.
El uso de _analfabeta_ como adjetivo de género común puede ser un regionalismo ampliamente usado, pero no corresponde a la etimología del castellano.


----------



## El lenguaje es un tesoro.

Si la etimología de la palabra es así:  an=sin, alfa=a, beta= b, o sea, sin alfa ni beta, entonces "analfabeta" estaría bien para ambos géneros. Pero gracias por la explicación, Aviador.


----------



## Forero

El lenguaje es un tesoro. said:


> Si la etimología de la palabra es así:  an=sin, alfa=a, beta= b, o sea, sin alfa ni beta, entonces "analfabeta" estaría bien para ambos géneros. Pero gracias por la explicación, Aviador.


La cosa es que _analfabeto_ no quiere decir solamente sin alfa y sin beta, sino sin alfa, sin beta, sin gama, y sin cualquier letra, es decir, sin alfabeto, siendo _alfabeto_ todo el conjunto de signos, lo cual representa todo el sistema de comunicarse con papel y pluma (escribir y leer).


----------



## Dave75

Hola, soy mexicano y la verdad es que siempre había escuchado analfabeta, nunca analfabeto. La primera vez que lo leí pensé que se trataba de un error. Ahora ya sé que no. Con respecto a los comentarios de los foristas, tampoco me parece muy raro utilizar la palabra analfabeta para referirnos al género masculino, considerando que astronauta, belga o croata son también sustantivos masculinos.


----------



## EnriqueGuillermo

En decir analfabeta quizás esté implícito el referirse a la persona, sin mirar a su sexo.
_Usted es una (persona) analfabeta._


----------



## Rocko!

EnriqueGuillermo said:


> En decir analfabeta quizás esté implícito el referirse a la persona, sin mirar a su sexo.
> _Usted es una (persona) analfabeta._


No, porque el uso mexicano es: _Usted es *un *(*persona*) analfabeta._


----------



## jilar

Dave75 said:


> Con respecto a los comentarios de los foristas, tampoco me parece muy raro utilizar la palabra analfabeta para referirnos al género masculino


Claro, porque estás acostumbrado a ese uso. Es un error extendido en México, por lo visto, y ahí sonará de lo más normal.

Pero al resto nos suena como si dices:
Julio César fue un emperador roman*a.*

¿A que eso lo ves claramente un error?
Independientemente de que haya otros gentilicios que son invariables en cuanto al género.

Pues el caso de analfabeto/a es igual. Hay ambas formas, cada cual ajustada al género que tratemos. Por tanto un hombre debe ser analfabeto, o si lo quieres una persona analfabeta.


----------



## Dave75

El error procede probablemente de la similitud con otros sustantivos masculinos terminados en -ta (astronauta, terapeuta, atleta, croata) y todos los terminados en -ista (artista, pianista, turista). Me parece que en México siempre se trata esta palabra como un sustantivo (eres un analfabeta) y no como adjetivo (mis vecinos son analfabetos), que evidentemente tendría las desinencias de género y número.


----------



## Doraemon-

Me parece muy irónico, no sé a vosotros.
Es como un "no saves hescrivir, hinutil, haprende hortografia".


----------



## chics




----------



## Rondivu

Dave75 said:


> El error procede probablemente de la similitud con otros sustantivos masculinos terminados en -ta (astronauta, terapeuta, atleta, croata) y todos los terminados en -ista (artista, pianista, turista). Me parece que en México siempre se trata esta palabra como un sustantivo (eres un analfabeta) y no como adjetivo (mis vecinos son analfabetos), que evidentemente tendría las desinencias de género y número.


Entiendo pero ¿tú dirías: mis vecinos son unas analfabetas?


----------



## Señor K

Debe ser por similitud a otros "epítetos", como _*anacoreta*_ y *exégeta*.

No obstante, como ya dijeron hasta el cansancio, puede ser común en México, pero fuera de ahí suena horrible.


----------



## Ballenero

Si todo un país lo dice así, entonces no será un error, será un mexicanismo.
Digo yo.


----------



## Señor K

En realidad.... 

(suerte que no dije que fuera un error, sino "solamente" que suena horrible...  ).


----------



## Rocko!

Hice una "mini investigación" online , y al parecer el primer uso mexicano importante de "anafalbeta" registrado en un libro es el que hizo un científico mexicano a principios de mil novecientos.

El libro iba dedicado a un presidente mexicano, e imagino que ese libro contagió y distribuyó el error.

Pero no aseguro nada. Lo pondré dentro de mis pendientes a confirmar.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Como ya dije antes en este misma discusión, lo de "analfabeta" no es exclusivo de México ya que en El Salvador también es de amplio uso y en ningún modo porque lo hemos retomado de dicho país. A nuestros oídos cuscatlecos suena de lo más natural y es utilizado por todas las clases sociales y sin distingo alguno de nivel de escolaridad. Es más, hasta lo hemos modificado con tono humorístico:

Vos sos un analfabeta que no sabe ni decir la hora, en otras palabras, ¡sos un analfabestia! Lo de "analfabeto", por acá, sí sonaría algo extraño.


----------



## Rocko!

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> analfabestia


Bueno, eso lo inventó Chespirito, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, eso lo inventó Chespirito, si no me equivoco.



Yo lo vengo oyendo desde niño, cuando aún no existía ese programa.

Por cierto, no obstante las numerosas repeticiones que en el cine y en la TV se han hecho de la película del actor mexicano, Mario Moreno "Cantinflas", titulada precisamente "*El Analfabeto*" (1961), a lo largo de estos casi sesenta años, y pese a la gran popularidad de dicho actor y de sus películas en nuestro entorno, esta palabra no cuajó en nuestro país nunca. Seguimos ocupando la palabra "*analfabeta*".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> Yo lo vengo oyendo desde niño, cuando aún no existía ese programa.


Lo mismo por aquí.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> ¡sos un analfabestia!





Hakuna Matata said:


> Lo mismo por aquí.


Hola.

También por aquí son habituales ese tipo de transformaciones jocosas de ciertas palabras: analfabestia, analfabruto....

Saludos


----------



## Slow-mo Trainwreck

Yo hice una cuenta para decir que me suscribo a la idea de que la teoría del lenguaje debe ser descriptiva, no prescriptiva, ya que nos debe ayudar a entendernos entre nosotros.

En mi estimación, analfabeta es correcto para masculino en Mexico pues es como se usa en el país. Si los diccionarios no me ayudan a entender la palabra que se usa (no la que "deberia ser", lo que sea que signifique eso) entonces para que sirven?

Cuando sea que el uso común cambie (si es que cambia) se podrá actualizar la teoría de lenguaje al respecto.


----------



## Rodal

Dave75 said:


> Hola, soy mexicano y la verdad es que siempre había escuchado analfabeta, nunca analfabeto. La primera vez que lo leí pensé que se trataba de un error. Ahora ya sé que no. Con respecto a los comentarios de los foristas, tampoco me parece muy raro utilizar la palabra analfabeta para referirnos al género masculino, considerando que astronauta, belga o croata son también sustantivos masculinos.



Sin embargo en el caso de astronauta es una palabra neutra que termina en *a* y se aplica de mismo modo para ambos géneros en cambio analfabeto que viene del latín _alphabetum_ sólo debe usarse con* a* cuando se refiere a una mujer analfabet*a.*
Cuando se trata de un hombre, entonces se trata de un alanfabet*o. *

Debieran corregir esta palabra en los doblajes de película.


----------



## omar robledo

Yo soy de  México y aquí hay mucho burro que lo usa siempre como femenino y hasta pelean cuando les haces ver que están en un error. Y es algo que les viene porque la mayoría tenemos el primer contacto con la palabra cuando se habla de estadística al hacer referencia al porcentaje de "la población" que es analfabeta. Y pues mucho burro asume que es lo correcto y no entienden que se usa el femenino porque se esta haciendo referencia a "la población" como conjunto y por eso "la gente" analfabeta cae en un mal uso continuo y generalizado.  XD


----------



## Rocko!

Slow-mo Trainwreck said:


> analfabeta es *correcto *para masculino en Mexico


   ¡Lo es! En México es *correcto* usar "analfabeta" para referirse a un hombre, con la posibilidad de decir o escribir también "analfabeto". Los mexicanos tenemos las dos palabras a nuestra disposición, la que cambia de género para concordar con un sustantivo y la que se usa de manera invariable, de acuerdo con el Diccionario del Español de México (DEM). Las definiciones del diccionario mexicano son las siguientes:


> *analfabeto*
> adj y s *Analfabeta*: “Sus abuelos y sus padres eran *analfabetos*”, “Enseñaban a leer a mujeres *analfabetas*”
> 
> *analfabeta*
> adj y s m y f Que no sabe leer ni escribir: “Se han tomado medidas para disminuir el número de _analfabetas _en todo el país”, *un muchacho analfabeta*


Enlace al DEM: analfabeto | Diccionario del español de México
Fuera de México podría ser incorrecto, dependiendo de los diccionarios y academias de las lenguas nacionales, y en cuanto a la RAE, todos sabemos que da preferencia a los usos españoles.


----------

